# Pricing?



## DoctorT (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi!


I am a beginning acrylic artist. I am planning to sell math-based abstracts painted on 12” by 18” by 1/8" gesso-coated panels (unframed)


Below is a sample titled Velocity - f(x)=(x/4)^2:


Although there is no right answer to my question, I'll go ahead and ask you anyway. How should I price my paintings?


Thank you!


Dr. T


----------

